# Browning Buck Mark Black Label Carbon Fiber break down



## MikeH (Nov 12, 2015)

I just bought a new Buck Mark Black Label Carbon Fiber pistol. The owners manual cautions to not break it down for cleaning. I have many other handguns and break down all of them for cleaning. I have watched "how to" videos of others breaking down their Buck Marks. It doesn't appear to be all that complicated. However, the Black Label has a lower rail, a laser, and a top rail with 3 hex screws holding it on so it is a bit more involved. 

Has anyone broken down this pistol? Will I have to remove the laser and lower rail? If so, does that mean I will have to re-sight the laser each time I clean it? I have several other lasers on my other pistols and they don't need to be removed to clean the guns they are attached to. 

Thanks in advance for any good advice...


----------

